# What to do when you have to pee!!??



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

either dont drink coffee, or bring a milk jug if you are that worried about it. piss usually doesnt effect scent, as the deer dont know the difference between human and other animals. I usually just angle it on the tree closest to me so it doesnt make any noise, and I dont have to smell it either!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Let it rain!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

when I gotta pee I just pee out of the treestand, the deer cant tell
now if I gotta go #2 I dont go w/the bears I hold it in till I get to the house lol
aint nobody got time fo squatting lol ;p


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> when I gotta pee I just pee out of the treestand, the deer cant tell
> now if I gotta go #2 I dont go w/the bears I hold it in till I get to the house lol
> aint nobody got time fo squatting lol ;p


seriously?? you would rather play a 6 hour game of peek a boo with your skivvies, than just plop over a log and make a BM? wow I would much rather just drop the bomb!


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

i just go in a bottle


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

We've made a urinal for our box blinds, putting a two leter bottle on the end of a water hose, cut the bottom out of the bottle and put a thin hose around the cut end so it's not sharp. And we run the hose all the way into the ground, under a coffee can that's cut in half, so the pee soaks in the dirt and you kee the dirt off hose end.... I might just try to rig that up in my tree stand haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've mastered the prarie dog game over the years lol ;D, I can convince the prarie dog to stay in the hole for a few more hours lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> seriously?? you would rather play a 6 hour game of peek a boo with your skivvies, than just plop over a log and make a BM? wow I would much rather just drop the bomb!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

one of the most wonderful BM's I have ever made was 30 feet up in a climber, 30mph wind coming straight into my face.. just plopped right over the sit down bar of the climber and made an airdrop. I was laughin my ass off too hahaha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

This whole thread... *facepalm*


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Just let er rip.two years ago I just got done peeing out of my stand and a buck walked right through it.I just aim for something like a branch so its not to loud.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

michaela mmm said:


> this whole thread... *facepalm*


it's natural michaela! Natural!


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> This whole thread... *facepalm*


Haha I didn't know what to expect, it was just a thought!! But it's been helpful!! Hahaha


----------



## RononDex (Aug 8, 2013)

Ignition kid said:


> I've mastered the prarie dog game over the years lol ;D, I can convince the prarie dog to stay in the hole for a few more hours lol


If you think you've mastered it, try holding it for a whole year. That is the true test.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

aim for the nearest squirrel


----------



## sloubert (Sep 28, 2013)

best pee jug is arizona ice tea big brown one i get from our dollar store and a neck strap i made from the string you pull your bow up with . leave nothing to chance!!!


----------



## darkclaw (Oct 1, 2013)

Soda bottle duck tape and tube problem solved


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

darkclaw said:


> Soda bottle duck tape and tube problem solved


That's pretty much what I ended up doing, I'm liking it a lot!


----------



## OhioSkeet (Oct 1, 2013)

Since we have only a small 10 acre woods to hunt (surrounded by 90 acres of crops), we send whoever has to go to the other edge of the woods. They then relieve themselves, and start a small 1 man drive across the woods at a diagonal angle. I must admit we've gotten a few deer doing this. HAHA


----------

